# warming honey



## Hahnbees (Feb 3, 2014)

what are the dos and don'ts for using a barral heater to heat honey? How do you get the honey out after you warm without spilling it all over the place?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The dos and don'ts depend in part on your philosophy on honey as well as your reason for heating it. Honey Contains fructose which caramelizes at a lower temperature than glucose. exactly what temperature depends on the % of fructose. generally between 158F (70C) to 230F. (110C) so you never want to heat honey over 150F (65.5C) when heating honey in a barrel I find it best to use 2 thermostatically controller band heaters one placed 1/3 from the bottom, and the other 1/3 from the top. I like to start with a setting somewhere around 125F (51.6C) if I an dissolving crystals and 100F (17.7) to improve flow, stirring occasionally for even heating. I then clamp on a lid with a new gasket and honey gate, and tip the barrel into a cradle, getting the honey out then is a mater of opening the gate and letting it flow into the reserve of the bottling pump or what have you.


----------



## Hahnbees (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank-you for your help and I will get started at warming the barrel. Thanks again!


----------

